# Oops...might have overdone the espresso!



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

About two years ago I stopped drinking coffee or indeed any other form of caffeine after repeated incidences of panic attacks which lead to being diagnosed with panic disorder.

For those of you that are lucky enough not to have experienced these, it sort of feels that you are having a heart attack (or at least what you perceive a heart attack to be like). As a result you tend to panic even more which pretty much leads to a downward spiral. They are in short, not much fun. Even worse they can lead to a serious change in the way that you live your life as many sufferers choose to avoid environments or circumstances that they believe are associated triggers. This can be things that take into your body, such as alcohol or caffeine, or stressful environments such as meeting new people or presenting in public.

After about a year I slowly started to introduce decaf back in and this was actually one of the factors behind joining this forum and upgrading my equipment. If I was going to be restricted to drinking decaf I wanted to make it the best experience that I could.

Since then I have fallen off the wagon somewhat. I have thoroughly enjoyed trying all sorts of new beans and messing around with the equipment to try and get the best out of them. I have still stuck with decaf in the evenings, so not gone completely crazy!

Anyway - to cut a long story short, things are extremely stressful at work right now (hence the reason that I have been working at home all day today rather than out for Sunday lunch with my family). To break up the monotony of six months worth of project planning I have been making frequent coffees, especially as I have just opened up a fresh kilo of Rocko Mountain. Looks like I might have overdone it as a couple of hours ago I had a nasty attack. Really freaked me out, especially as I was at home on my own, but it looks like I might be back on the decaf for a bit







. At least until I can de-stress the work environment.

Sorry for the Oprah moment, but it actually helps to talk about it.


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 18, 2014)

Yeah panic attacks are horrible. Luckily I have only ever had one. But I hope you start feeling better soon.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

That sucks mate, kick back and chill. Hope it all levels out and your cool soon.


----------



## doolallysquiff (Jul 26, 2014)

Erm, how many coffees did you have?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Sorry to hear that.

It's easy to overdo it, perhaps try and keep note of how many you have, or try smaller doses? I certainly feel 'things happening' with big doses & try to stay around 40-50g max of dry coffee per day.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

doolallysquiff said:


> Erm, how many coffees did you have?


Not that many. The usual flattie when I got up (last of the HasBean Bargain beans). A couple of sips whilst dialing in the Rocko, followed by an very tasty espresso. Made a round of coffees when my sister-in-law arrived from Paris at about 1pm and then I had another flat white at about 3pm.

I suppose it all adds up, but typical weekday intake has been flat white+Sowden+evening decaf.

40-50g sounds good advice!


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

Nasty. Not experienced it, but can't be fun. If you want to experiment with decaf for a bit, I liked 200 degrees' decaf. They deliver.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Sorry to hear that Nick - not good.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Hope things improve quickly if you take it easy for a few days.

I recently ordered my first bag of decaf - Has Bean - Columbian. I'm lucky and don't have any issues with caffeine. But I thought I'd order and try some decaf as I'm drinking more coffee since this place corrupted me.

Good luck and let us know how it goes...

Mr O


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Hi Nick

Sorry to hear you having a rough time and that caffeine may be contributing.

Have you tried blending some decent decaff beans with your usual choice thus making a reduced caffeine version of something you do like rather than settle for something you may not like as much?

Rave's sparkling water decaff was not too bad last time wife wanted some and I tried it with some Rave El Bosque at about 60/40 and drinkable (better for me anyway as the caffeinated one..)

Has Bean did one we had last year which if am correct is back again and a CO2 one that gary may be able to offer advice on.

Failing that if you can find some greens you like, will be happy to have a stab at roasting them for you

John


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

You have my sympathy Nick. Also respect for mentioning it on the forum. It needn't be taboo but still takes some Cojones to talk about it. I did go through a very stressful time some years ago and had repeated episodes of non-specific panic and it's not somewhere I want to be again. Thankfully coffee never seemed to be a factor. Mind you in those days "coffee" was a spoonful of Maxwell House in a polystyrene cup for 50p. (Other sawdust is available lol!) If I overdo the spro nowadays it can make me feel quite nauseous or even bring a noticeable increase in heart rate. Thankfully I know what it is and it doesn't freak me out. But for sure panic attacks are no laughing matter and I hope you can keep coffee separated from this phenomenon. You're a valued member so we don't want to hear you're giving up coffee! ☺ Apparently Rave Sparkling water decaff is supposed to be very good too, but I haven't tried it as I seem to need the full fat experience to get me to work. Once there, there is only St*rb*x so I need two decent flatties chez moi before leaving the house.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

That sucks mate, i would say though no job is ever worth your health, family is more important, i learnt that a few years ago, 12 hours shifts, mobile and laptop being pulled out on the weekends because of work issues, i ditched it and moved to a nice 9-5 job, never even turn my work mobile on any more unless i am out the office between the hours of 9-5, it can wait till the morning......

Life is short, family is everything, work can suck my ass.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Would also going for higher grown beans help as something in my befuddled brain is recalling that beans grown at higher altitudes have less caffeine in as well ( happy to be shot down if recollection incorrect, sure had stonking headaches on a guatamalan SHG a coupl of months back and read it then...)

john


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Wow Nick. That sounds unpleasant. Looks like you are about to become the forum's chief researcher of quality decaf. And I'll moderate my own consumption in solidarity. There are definitely days when I know I've over done it.

The older I get the more I think work is responsible for more more harm than good.


----------



## doolallysquiff (Jul 26, 2014)

Try sticking to one in the morning and one around lunchtime (leaded). Then anything after that go unleaded. That said, from your post it sounds like your workload maybe a contributing factor. Something that needs to be changed? Anyway, you're still here to tell the tale and if it happens again you know you're going to come out the other side. A pain in the arse but you've got over it before and you will again.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Not going to tell you what you need to do. You will know yourself far better than anyone else does. As I told you in PM, I have similar issues wrapped up with my bipolar disorder and it does make for a rather interesting life at times. Far more interesting than I would actually care for, but then again I am very lucky to have finally found a very understanding employer who recognises the talents I bring to the table and that these more than make up for occasional blips on the road.

Do what you need to do to stay healthy and reach out whenever you need an ear.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Obnic said:


> The older I get the more I think work is responsible more more harm than good.


For sure. Running my own business and structuring my life to reduce fixed outgoings has been a priority for me because life is too short and no one ever said on their death bed "I wish I'd spent more time in the office". But sometimes there is no avoiding massive pressure of work. It also seems to be increasingly the case that businesses operate at "11" almost all the time nowadays and you can burn yourself out while the big directors pocket the bonuses. Seems to be on the rise in the corporate world, and seeing as there are people offering "logos" for a fiver as I saw on another thread, it doesn't look like life is gonna get any easier until I can retire, which for me is at least 20 more years unless I win the lottery!


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Cheers Guys - getting a nice warm fuzzy feeling. Hope that it isn't heartburn.

I think that moderation might be the key as suggested. John's idea on the blending seems like a fine one. I will test some Rave decaf with the Rocko and see how it goes. Strawberry quality street?

Yes, work sucks. I got a call from my boss at 5.45pm on Friday requesting a review meeting for 9am tomorrow, which required at least a day's prep-work. The problem is that they are under pressure (having made a load of unrealistic promises to their boss) and are passing that all down to me. I refuse to do the same to my team so end up soaking it all up! Big business just seems to be a succession of layers of arse-covering as far as I can see. Hence my post yesterday re starting my own business. I have absolutely nothing against hard work, but it has to be a positive experience for me to think that it is worthwhile. Currently just feels like a hamster wheel.

I think that the panic crap comes on in combinations, i.e. a few drinks the night before = okay, a few drinks + lots of coffee the next morning = bad, three or four espressos whilst mooching about on holiday in Rome = no problem, espresso + work stress = a no no.

Thanks for all the positive comments. It all helps.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

For what it's worth I've been extremely busy and have got into a spiral of work stress, tiredness, poor sleep and too much coffee recently. Spent yesterday afternoon/evening letting off steam with a mate which involved an entire afternoon/evening in the pub. Sounded like a good idea at the time but I'm not sure I'd recommend it based on the sense of remorse today!


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

hotmetal said:


> For what it's worth I've been extremely busy and have got into a spiral of work stress, tiredness, poor sleep and too much coffee recently. Spent yesterday afternoon/evening letting off steam with a mate which involved an entire afternoon/evening in the pub. Sounded like a good idea at the time but I'm not sure I'd recommend it based on the sense of remorse today!


That particular outlet has passed me by as well. Hardly drink anymore.

A mate and I watched the Super Saturday of the 6 nations in a pub in Wallingford. I think that we left at about 1am having started 12 hours earlier.

We were exchanging texts for most of the following week about how bad we were feeling. I reckon it was Thursday before I felt "normal" again!

I remember the good old days - 10 pints on the Mumbles mile, into Neptunes dodgy nightclub until 2am, back to someone's house for more booze (or something else if the evening had gone well







) and still made it up for rugby training on Sunday morning.

Keep forgetting that was 20 years ago!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

NickdeBug said:


> in a pub in Wallingford.
> 
> Keep forgetting that was 20 years ago!


We were in Wallington (nowhere near but a Twiglet Zone of a coincidence).

20 years ago. ... ain't that the truth! I'm pretty moderate these days normally.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Take it easy Nick. I get jittery after too much coffee.

Don't let the work crap get to you, it's only work after all. The bad times aren't going to be forever however much they feel like they are at the time.

You've always come across as a very decent capable bloke, don't let it get you down.

PS hangovers get more severe with age, particularly with a night of cooking lager


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Does anyone know if Small Batch are still offering their discount to forum members?

I clicked refresh a few times and no sign of their banner ad.

Just been researching decafs and fancy trying their Finca Muxbal CO2 method, but preferably not at £7 for 250g.

Any other CO2 method decafs that folks could recommend?


----------



## Spooks (Feb 20, 2012)

NickdeBug said:


> Does anyone know if Small Batch are still offering their discount to forum members?
> 
> I clicked refresh a few times and no sign of their banner ad.
> 
> ...


I just ordered some Small Batch this eve and used the discount code so still works

Code was CFUK2015


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Cool, thanks - found it on the thread in the end. Got as far as the Shopping cart and the £6.95 charge for shipping put me off.

Just ordered some CO2 decaf from Coffee Compass and will save Small batch for another day.

Thanks again


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

I ordered a bag of that decaf last week Nick along with some other, will let you know feeling on it if you wanna play safe and hold/buy something you know?

Roasts Mon so you would have a wait with rest though........


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Aha you have, I'll let you know on the Small decaf bud.


----------

